# Brand new blog...



## littlebird (Mar 30, 2007)

Please tell me what you think, but be gentle? I need more pics, I know, or perhaps just a more interesting layout.

Also please share yours! I'd love to see different approaches, but mostly I'd like best to see everyone's work!

http://scrappythebandit.blogspot.com/


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Cute blog! Your photos look great, btw.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

an Alpaca cowl? omg...how wonderfully snuggly.
That quilt is going to be BRIGHT! can't wait to see it done. 

nice blog. enjoyed reading.


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

I love how you added all the pictures for interest, kept my attetion and made me want to read more so ide know what the pics was about.
By the way i love the granny squares! I wish i knew how to do that!

great blog!


----------



## littlebird (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks so much, everyone!

I've had lots of visitors in the last couple of weeks, and some have even left comments!

Thanks for all the feedback. I'd like to post more often, but we've been pretty busy this last little while. It would be nice to be able to post just about every day. I've got lots of crafting things going on, but Blogger is so slow to use. I'm not happy with the autoformatting, and I'm not very familiar with HTML. Another thing to learn, I guess :shrug: 

Keep checking back, I'll try to post lots!

Best,
allison


----------

